# Chris Chianelli



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*It has been reported on several forums and a couple magazine web pages that the R/C world lost one of it's greatest ambassadors. Mr. Chris Chianelli passed away last night in his sleep. This is a sad day for the rc world. *


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I read this today - Truely sad, Chris did a lot for Radio Controlled Hobbies!~


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

No way...really...?? Wow. I remember the early days of _RCCA_. Chianelli was a crazy dude...was there a cause listed...?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

he brought alot to the world of rc. trully a great lost. he will be missed.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I met Chris a number of times on my trips to the Chicago Hobby Show. He was one guy that really cared about the RC hobby and had a lot of fun doing it. RC has lost a great promoter.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

That is a shame he will be missed.


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

thats really sad. seemed like a really good guy


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I loved watching his DIY RC show. he will be missed
Jeff


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

He was the ayatolla of radio controlla!! Godspeed chris.


----------



## TillRodsFly (Dec 25, 2006)

R.I.P. Chris. You will truly be missed.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

This is a shocker! I met him a long time ago at an R/C airplane event. Definitely the coolest R/C guy I've ever met.

He will be missed.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

jenzorace said:


> He was the ayatolla of radio controlla!! Godspeed chris.


Oh Wow. Does that take me back. I had forgotten about that....

What a shame to lose someone like that.


----------



## ROCKY 1 (Jan 9, 2009)

my thoughts and prayers are with chris and his family. i learned alot about r/c through him , even all the way back in the mid 80s. he will be missed! thanks chris for all your help. ROCKY 1


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Ive purchaced batteries endorced by him he will be missed,just like my brother he got me started in rc when i was 5 R.I.P.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

One of the most passionate about the hobby. Was enjoyable and informative to watch. Sad to lose such a great dude. Bet he's getting the laps in on that r.c. track in the sky.


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

Horrible loss to R/C...what happened to him?


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

Herc Driver said:


> Horrible loss to R/C...what happened to him?


 All that's being said is that he died in his sleep on January 20th of natural causes, per the family's request. They have requested that any other info be kept private. 

He will be missed and I thank him for his contribution to this hobby. We could all learn from how he approached anything RC, not to take it too seriously and most of all, to have fun.


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

I did not know this until now. He will be missed by all. Loved his corner of RCCA back in the day.


----------



## Focist (Feb 7, 2005)

Sad... a real good guy.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Remember the cut off visor he used to wear? I remember one DIY show where he was asked about it. He took a few minutes to cut one up to his specs. LOL Yea he will be missed. I wrote DIY when they cancelled the show. They were really arrogant about it. Havent watched DIY since then.


----------

